# M-Bus über PROFIBUS auslesen



## Niemandhatmichgesehn (27 Oktober 2015)

Moin moin, liebe Kollegen und Kolleginnen,

ich habe ein recht blödes Problem und muss mal wieder auf die Kompetenz der Forumsmitglieder hoffen:

Es sind 5 M-Bus-Slaves (Wärmemengenzähler Ultramess H von Molliné, gleicher Typ aber auch von anderen Herstellern beziehbar) an ein M-Bus-PROFIBUS-Gateway von Wachendorff (Hersteller ADFweb.com) gekoppelt, welches wiederum über PROFIBUS an eine S7-315 angebunden ist. Die PROFIBUS-Seite sieht ganz gut aus, ich kann das Gateway ansprechen und bekomme sogar eine Diagnosemeldung vom Gateway für jeden M-Bus-Teilnehmer, nämlich, dass keiner davon erreichbar ist...

Ich habe schon diverse Einstellungen auf M-Bus-Seite ausprobiert, aber bisher hat noch nichts zum Erfolg geführt.
Hat jemand schon mal so etwas gemacht und kann mir ggf. weiterhelfen?

Schönen Tag noch und schon mal Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## HMIman (9 November 2015)

Es gibt von Wachendorff auch einen M-Bus Scanner HD67031_B2. Damit kannst Du die M-Bus Seite scannen und eine Konfigurationsdatei erstellen, die du dann direkt in dein M-Bus/Profibus Gateway HD67053-B2 einbinden kannst.


----------



## blue0cean (15 November 2015)

Nimm die Beckhoff Variante CX8031 und die MBus Klemme KL6781 damit ist die Anbindung mit ordentlicher Diagnose in Kurzer Zeit erledigt (ein bisschen ICE61163 tut nich tweh).
Hier ist die Beschreibung der Lib: http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcplclibmbus/html/tckl6781_plc_bausteine.htm?id=36407 was nicht drin ist kann über den Universalbaustein ausgelesen werden.


----------



## Niemandhatmichgesehn (21 März 2016)

Um das Thema abzuschließen: Wir haben den M-Bus-Scanner besorgt, damit konnten wir dann alle notwendigen Einstellungen auslesen.
*Außerdem:
*Auch wenn nur mit einer Adresse (Primär- ODER Sekundäradresse) gearbeitet wird, müssen dennoch BEIDE für jedes Gerät eindeutig sein und ggf. eben geändert werden (was auch mit Hilfe des M-Bus-Scanners und der Doku des Herstellers des Wärmemengenzählers recht einfach ging). Wenn irgendwann nochmal jemand nähere Informationen braucht, einfach kurz ne PN schreiben.


----------



## cas (26 November 2016)

Hallo,

wie findet man die Primär- ODER Sekundäradresse eines an einer KL6781 angeschlossenen Zählers raus ?

Kann man da scannen oder so ?

Eventeuell mit KS2000?

MfG CAS


----------



## Dorgi (6 Dezember 2016)

Hallo ich bin neu hier im Forum und auf diesen Thread gestoßen, der genau mein aktuelles Problem behandelt,

ich habe den gleichen Wachendorff Analyzer verwendet und die M-Bus Slaves (Ista Pulsonic 2 mbus) gefunden und auch eindeutig zuordnen können.

Nun will ich diese ebenfalls via Profibus Konverter HD67053-B2-40 anbinden.

Ich habe den Konverter konfiguriert und "geupdated" also die Konfiguration auf den Konverter geladen.

Anschließend habe ich die GSD-Datei erstellt und in Step 7 in meinen Profibus-Zweig eingefügt.

Jedoch habe ich auf dem Konverter laut der LED "Profibus Communication" keine Verbindung.

Da in der Hardware-Konfiguration die Einstellmöglichkeiten für den Konverter als DP-Slave relativ gering gehalten sind, habe ich dort keine weiteren Einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden.

Anscheinend kann man auch keinen Datenbereich für die Kommunikation festlegen, zumindest habe ich nichts gefunden.

Die Profibus ID in Step 7 und dem ADFWeb Programm sind definitiv die gleichen.

Hat jemand eine Idee an was es noch liegen könnte?

Mit der M-Bus Seite kann es meines Erachtens ja nicht zusammen hängen oder liege ich falsch?

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.

Grüße Dorgi


----------



## HMIman (7 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Dorgi,

läuft Deine SPS an? Läuft alles rund, aber Du bekommst keine Daten? Oder was ist genau Dein Problem?
Es gibt auch eine LED für die M-Bus Seite. Tut die etwas?

Gruß
HMIman


----------



## Dorgi (7 Dezember 2016)

Hallo HMIman,

die SPS läuft nicht an und in der HW-Konfig bekomme ich die Meldung bei der Slave Diagnose: DP-Slave noch nicht für den Datenaustausch bereit und DP-Slave muss neu parametriert werden.

Einstellungsmäßig habe ich jetzt nur noch den Reiter "Parametrieren" wo die User_Prm_Data (0-2) eingestellt werden müssen. Hier ist default-mäßig 00,00,00 eingestellt.

Jedoch habe ich auf der Wachendorff-Seite nichts gefunden, welche Einstellungen hier getroffen werden müssen.

Die M-Bus Kommunikation blinkt alle 100s, da ich bei Cyclic Delay diese 100 s eingestellt habe. Also sollte M-Bus seitig alles funktionieren.

Jedoch leuchtet die Profibus Kommunikations LED gar nicht.

Grüße
Dorgi


----------



## HMIman (7 Dezember 2016)

Für die GSD-Datei ist eigentlich nur die Blockgräße wichtig, also die Anzahl der Ein- und Ausgangs-Bytes auf der Siemens-Seite. Wenn die passt müsste zumindest der Bus und damit deine SPS laufen.
Hast Du I/O-Module gesteckt in der HW-Konfig? Hört sich fast so an, als ob Du nur das Gerät auf den Bus gesteckt hast. Du musst aber im Gerät auch noch die I/O-Module stecken. Und die müssen die gleiche Blockgröße haben wie in der Gateway-Konfiguration.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du mit Step7 arbeitest!?

HMIman


----------



## Dorgi (7 Dezember 2016)

Hat sich heraus gestellt, dass es mit den Abschlusswiderständen der Profibus-Leitung zu tun hatte.

wenn der Abschlusswiderstand am Konverter auf OFF ist, funktioniert er einwandfrei. Ist aber der Abschlusswiderstand am Stecker bei der CPU auf OFF läuft keine Profibus-Kommunikation.

Again what learned 

Jap arbeite in Step 7 habe ich aber glaub ich im Original-Post erwähnt 

Trotzdem danke für deine schnelle Hilfe

Dorgi


----------



## HMIman (7 Dezember 2016)

Ja, der Profibus sollte schon auf beiden Seiten abgeschlossen sein. Dann funktioniert es auch mit der Physik! 

Gruß
HMIman


----------

